# Duda conexion bafles Amplificador Technics



## sergiox (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola a todos, les queria hacer una consulta.
 Tengo un technics su-g95 y lo tengo conectado con dos bafles 8ohms en  la salida A y quiero conectar otros dos bafles 8 ohms a la salida B . Mi pregunta seria si configuro el equipo como A+B seria correcta la  configuracion de estos cuatro bafles ? lo digo mas que nada por el tema  de las impedancias, ya que en el manual del amplificador dice: salida A o  B 8ohms(no habla sobre A+B) y tengo entendido que en A+B pone las  impedancias de los bafles en paralelo.. mi principal preocupacion seria quemar la potencia por baja impedancia..
 Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2013)

1) ¿ Que impedancia mínima admite el amplificador ?
2) ¿ De que impedancia son los parlantes que deseas agregar ?


----------



## sergiox (Jul 14, 2013)

1)La impedancia que me dice el manual es solamente 8 ohms por canal . 
2)Los 2 parlantes son 8ohms.
Despues me dice:  salidas A o B 8ohm . pero A+B  no lo dice , y  en A+B creo pone A en paralelo con B.
se me hace confuso jeje...



dejo el service manual..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2013)

sergiox dijo:


> 1)La impedancia que me dice el manual es solamente 8 ohms por canal .
> 2)Los 2 parlantes son 8ohms.
> Despues me dice:  *salidas A o B 8ohm* . pero A+B  no lo dice , y  en A+B creo pone A en paralelo con B.
> se me hace confuso jeje.....



*NO* puedes conectar 2 juegos de parlantes.

Excepto que corras el riesgo de quemar el equipo.


----------



## sergiox (Jul 14, 2013)

OK!, entonces a+b serian para juegos de bafles 16ohms verdad?
gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2013)

sergiox dijo:


> OK!, entonces a+b serian para juegos de bafles 16ohms verdad?
> gracias por las respuestas!



Sip, sería una posibilidad.
También se podrían poner los gabinetes en serie (8Ω + 8Ω = 16Ω) en este caso existe una pérdida de capacidad de potencia.


----------



## MD80 (Jul 24, 2013)

¿que pasa si habiendo conectado solo el juego A de baffles, usas la configuración A+B? Lo digo porque algunos amplificadores usan automáticamente la conexión serie. 

Si al conectar A+B te quedas sin sonido, es ese el caso, los conecta en serie, y por lo tanto podes conectar tranquilamente dos de 8 ohms.

Si sigue sonando, están en paralelo, no se puede conectar.


----------



## Cristian2018 (Nov 13, 2020)

Quien tiene el número control remoto  de modelo,   del technics su-g95


----------

